# Lara Croft Update



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Also answers the following questions:

What is a Mall Ninja?
How do I spot a Mall Ninja?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Man, you gotta love the internet! :watching:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, I WAS going to lunch.. now I have to clean up my work area. I wonder if stomach acid will come out of the carpet?

Zhur


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Good God man! Why? Why do that to us?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

:smt078:toimonster: :horsepoo:

Nuf said


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Given the choices, I vote for the postage stamp of the young Lara Croft.

Oh, I thought this was a poll.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I just showered now I have to go back to was the vomit off.:smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

You my friend are a SICK SICK SICK SICK SICK person and should seek help, IMMEDIATELY. Cause that was just a .....:nutkick:


----------

